# First Look: Orbis by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Aug 8, 2019)

Orbis delivers one-of-a-kind performances of cultures from around the globe as loops, one-shots, and specialty sound design patches all housed in Spitfire’s eDNA engine proving endless opportunities for sonic sculpting.
Sample Library Review Orbis page: http://bit.ly/2MN3KEZ

Orbis is available from Spitfire Audio: http://bit.ly/2XMDJfM


----------

